# Question for Juan Manuel Arcos Frank



## PreciousMexpert (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Juan Manuel Arcos Frank
How are You
I was curious to know if you use electrolytic cells for purifying silver.
What do you think about them
Thanks


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi PreciousMexpert,Yes,I use an electrolytic silver refiner...the first was a Shor one,then I have made 2 more.
When you need very pure silver you do not have any alternative,you have to use an electrolytic refining cell.There are some good designs of electrolytic silver refining cells in this Forum.
Regards
Manuel


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Juan Manuel Arcos Frank
Thanks for your reply 
I really appreciate that.
Most cells use nitric and to have this in your shop all day is not a pleasant thing.
I thought about making a box and placing the cell and everything in that box and having a tube on the top of the box to suck out the air
I guess that would be OK
I am going to try to attach picture of what
I hope it will work


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is the picture
I thought about closing the front with glass
Thanks


http://img411.imageshack.us/i/imageaqf.jpg/


----------



## 4metals (Aug 14, 2009)

Belart makes stock molded hoods in a few sizes and custom. Good to contain the mess, and necessary if you use hydrochloric nearby to prevent chloride formation.

http://www.belart.com/shop//


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 17, 2009)

It is OK,but there is a nice design here in the Forum...just using materials sold in a supermarket.I promess to find it for you,I am not at home right now.While I do this ,try to read the posts that GSP and Harold_V have posted about silver refining cells.

Regards

Manuel


----------

